# the fourth



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

for yinz's in the usa and all me to!:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

At these games, I'd like to see more Perlman and less Rosanne Barr.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> At these games, I'd like to see more Perlman and less Rosanne Barr.


Say it isn't so!  Grabbing one's crotch, like Rosanne Barr singing the national anthem, is a TC Community Forum tradition! :lol:


----------

